# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Tα νέα μου κλουβιά.

## panaisompatsos

Καλησπέρα.
Τα νέα μου κλουβια είναι έτοιμα και θα σας αναφέρω λίγα λόγια για αυτά.
Λοιπόν,βρήκα ένα έπιπλο βιβλιοθήκη 86 εκ μήκος και βάθος 30 εκ και  ύψος, στα 2 μέτρα περίπου .
Παράγγειλα τις προσόψεις με πόρτα και ταίστρες, απο κάποιο φίλο, ερασιτέχνη στις κατασκευές, με σκοπο να κλείσω τρείς ορόφους από τους 5-6 που έχει και να έχω 3 κλουβιά 86χ40χ30 το ένα.
Επίσης έχω κάνει τροποποιήσεις ώστε και οι τρείς οι ορόφοι να μπορούν να χωριστούν αμα θέλω στα δύο ο κάθε ένας με σχάρα στη μέση και αυτό μας δίνει έξι ζευγαρώστρες 40χ40χ30.
Προσπάθησα να κάνω και άλλες τροποποιήσεις ώστε αφαιρώντας άμα ήθελα την οροφή του δευτέρου ας πούμε ορόφου να είχα  ένα ενιαίο χώρο 86χ80χ40 κλπ αλλά δέν ήτανε εφικτό.
Επίσης έχω βάλει και δισκάκια καθαριότητας αποσπώμενα για εύκολο καθαρισμό των ακαθαρσιών.
Οσο για τους υπόλοιπους ΄΄ορόφους΄΄ τος έχω αφήσει για αποθήκευση των τροφών,ταιστρών κλπ κλπ...
Η βιβλιοθήκη είναι από mdf με μελαμίνη άσπρη.
Εχω επισυνάψει και φώτος.
Ελπίζω να σας φανηκε  ενδιαφέρον και θα ήθελα πολύ να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## panaisompatsos



----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εμένα πάντως μου άρεσε η κατασκευή σου.

----------


## douke-soula

και μενα μου αρεσει η κατασκευη σου

----------


## vicky_ath

Μου αρέσει που εκτός από τα κλουβάκια φρόντισες κ για την αποθήκευση των τροφων κτλ κ έτσι τα έχεις όλα μαζεμένα σε ένα σημείο!Μπράβο, πρωτότυπη κ ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αρτια η κατασκευή σου, τα συγχαρητηριά μου!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Παναγιωτη!Ωραια προσπαθεια ωραιες διαστασεις ωραια κατασκευη!!
Η μονη μου ερωτηση επειδη το εχω θεματακι προσωπικα!
Σχαρα για να μην πατανε τις ακαθαρσιες τους εχεις βαλει??Πολλοι δεν βαζουν, δεν το κρινω, απλα θελω να βλεπω γνωμες επι του θεματος!

----------


## serafeim

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=132&attachmentid=14346

οριστε δημητρη δες αυτην εδω που εβαλε....
τις εχει βγαλει και εξω..

----------


## mitsman

> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=132&attachmentid=14346
> 
> οριστε δημητρη δες αυτην εδω που εβαλε....
> τις εχει βγαλει και εξω..


 Βρε μαστροχαλαστη...χα χα χα χα χα χα
Σχαρα ειπα, οχι ταψακι!!!!
ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αυτα ειναι ταψακια, οχι σχαρες ΠΑΝΩ απο τα ταψακια...

----------


## serafeim

> Βρε μαστροχαλαστη...χα χα χα χα χα χα
> Σχαρα ειπα, οχι ταψακι!!!!
> ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ


α ναι ταψακι προσεξα πωωωω..
νααι λαθος μου συγγνωμη..
χαχαχαχαχα
παιδια διαβαζω ολη μερα δεν μιλαω αλλο μην χαλασω το θεμα!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Κατ αρχή σας ευχαριστώ για τα πολύ καλά σας σχόλια.
@mitsman:
Δέν έχω βάλει σχάρα, απλά βάζω εφημερίδα πάνω στο δισκάκι την οποία αλλάζω κάθε 2-3 μέρες.
Τους βάζω διάφορα θέματα, αθλητικά, πολιτικά για να ενημερώνονται τα πουλάκια μου και έχω προσέξει οτι δίνουνε μεγάλη έμφαση στο πολιτικό ρεπορτάς,αφού για να καταλάβετε όταν  τους βάλω εφημερίδα με πολίτικο θέμα την επομένη πρέπει να την αντικαταστήσω, μιλάμε είναι τίγκα στο σκ@@@!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Χα χα χα χα.... μεχρι και τα καναρινια μας πηραν χαμπαρι!
Εφοσον δεν εχεις σχαρα, περα απο την πλακα, ειναι καλυτερο να μην βαζεις εφημεριδες γιατι το μελανι ειναι τοξικο στα πουλια!!
Θα το βρω που το ειχα διαβασει και θα στο βαλω να στο επιβεβαιωσω! ειναι σιγουρο παντως!!!
Θελει καθαρο χαρτι... λευκο...

----------


## zack27

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη και πρακτικη θεωρω.

----------


## mirsini_st

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!  τα ταψακια σου μου αρεσουν ιδιαιτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

> Κατ αρχή σας ευχαριστώ για τα πολύ καλά σας σχόλια.
> @mitsman:
> Δέν έχω βάλει σχάρα, απλά βάζω εφημερίδα πάνω στο δισκάκι την οποία αλλάζω κάθε 2-3 μέρες.
> Τους βάζω διάφορα θέματα, αθλητικά, πολιτικά για να ενημερώνονται τα πουλάκια μου και έχω προσέξει οτι δίνουνε μεγάλη έμφαση στο πολιτικό ρεπορτάς,αφού για να καταλάβετε όταν  τους βάλω εφημερίδα με πολίτικο θέμα την επομένη πρέπει να την αντικαταστήσω, μιλάμε είναι τίγκα στο σκ@@@!!!!


Παναγιωτη θα συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη ,
αν και παπαγαλακια τα δικα μου που εβαζα εφημεριδα οι κουτσουλιες τους αραιωσαν...και εγιναν ποιο υγρες...
θα σου προτινα η χαρτι Α4 η χαρτι κουζινας... ειναι πολυ ποιο καλα....

----------


## panaisompatsos

Δίκαι έχετε.
Εχω δεί να βάζουνε στους πάτους άλλων κλουβιών ,πιό μεγάλων όμως, πέτρες, μικρές απο αυτές που έχει στην παραλία, κάτι σαν μικρά χαλίκια.Δε ξέρω όμως κατα πόσο θα βαρυφορτώσω το όλο οικοδήμημα μου όμως.
Άσε που θα είναι δυσκολότερος ο καθαρισμός.
Μήπως η εφημερίδες αυτές που δέν κολλάει το μελάνι στα χέρια είναι καλύτερες?

----------


## mitsman

*Προτεινόμενα υλικά για τους πάτους των κλουβιών*

Για ριξε μια ματια εδω...δεν ξερω αν σου κανει τιποτα απο αυτα!!!

----------


## jk21

παναγιωτη την εφημεριδα απο <<χθες>> οχι απο αυριο να την εγκαταλειψεις και να την ξεχασεις .ειτε βγαινει ειτε δεν βγαινει το μελανι στο χερι ,στο στομαχι μια χαρα διαλυεται σε ολα τα συστατικα του ...και στα τοξικα φυσικα ! οταν το διαπιστωσεις ισως ειναι αργα .τα παιδια σου δωσανε λινκ με προτασεις για υποστρωμα .αν θες χαρτι ,ειτε λευκο απορροφητικο κουζινας ,ειτε α4 ,ειτε α3 αλλα ια σου προτεινα α)  pellets τριμμενου ξυλου .περα απο τα πετσοπ θα τα βρειτε παμφθηνα ,ακομα περισσοτερο σε μαγαζια που πουλανε καυσιμη υλη και καυστηρες με ανανεωσιμες πηγες ενεργειας και τα δινουν σαν καυσιμη βιομαζα .ειναι ελληνικης προελευσης χωρις προσμιξεις απο θρακη ή δραμα  οι εταιριες που παραγουν .εγω πηρα προσφατα στο βολο στα 6 ευρω τα 15 κιλα (καμμια 30αρια λιτρα και παραπανω ) .ειναι αντιστοιχο του cats best που εχω λιγο ακομα και τωρα και εκανα μεχρι τωρα χρηση . β) φιλικο μου προσωπο ,εκτροφεας οργανωμενος ,χρησιμοποιει με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα κομματια ξυλου (νομιζω δ ρυ αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ) . τοσο η μια οσο και η αλλη περιπτωση ειναι παναλαφρες .οπως ειχε πει καποιος γιατρος εξειδικευμενος στα πτηνα σε σεμιναριο που ειχα παει καλο υλικο  αντικοκκιδιακο και αντιβακτηριακο ειναι καθε μη τοξικο υλικο με μεγαλη απορροφητικοτητα στην υγρασια .γιατι αυτη ειναι που δημιουργει την αναπτυξη των εχθρικων μικροοργανισμων !

----------


## panaisompatsos

Χαρτί τύπου λαδόκολλα, απο αυτό που βάζουνε στον φούρνο κάνει?
Είδα σήμερα στο σούπερ μάρκετ σε ρολό,είναι ακριβώς στις διαστάσεις του ταψακίου και είπα μιάς και άσχετος να ρωτήσω μήπως γνωρίζει καποιος να μου πεί.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ οραια κατασκευη...μπραβο....

----------


## Nikkk

Καλή ιδέα η λαδόκολλα;; Ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα ακούγεται, δε το ήξερα για τις εφημερίδες...Ξέρει κανείς για τη λαδόκολλα; Εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι ιδανική, άλλωστε κ εμείς ψήνουμε πάνω σ'αυτήν...

----------


## ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ

Καλησπερα.θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση εαν μου επιτρεπετε βεβαιως,οι προσοψεις ποσο σου κοστισαν?και εαν ειναι εφικτο απο ποιον τις πηρες?θελω να κανω και εγω μια τετοια κατασκευη και ψαχνω διαφορα!

----------


## mitsman

Τι διαστασεις θες τις προσοψεις να ψαξω να σου βρω εγω τις τιμες... τωρα το απο που δεν γινεται να αναφερθει... απαγορευεται η διαφημιση!

----------


## ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ

Τις διαστασεις της γραφει ο φιλος πιο επανω.τις τιμες και φυσικα απο που να τις παραγγειλω?

----------


## mitsman

Θα κανεις ακριβως την ιδια κατασκευη??? αν ναι αυριο που θα παω στο γραφειο μπορω να σου στειλω αυριο ενα πμ με πληροφοριες... ωστοσο δεν θα σε ενδιεφερε να τις φτιαξει ]ς μονο σου?? στο περιπου, κατι πολυ γενικο... η μια προσοψη να υπολογιζεις 20 ευρω!

----------


## ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ

Το σκεφτηκα και αυτο να τις κανω μονος μου.απλα συγκρινω να δω τι με συμφερει περισσοτερο.θα με ενδιεφερε να μου πεις τον τροπο για να τις κανω μονος μου!ευχαριστω.

----------


## mitsman

Υπαρχουν πορτακια ετοιμα με ελατηρια... ανοιγεις το αναλογο κενο στο κουνελοσυρμα και τοποθετεις το πορτακι με το ελατηριο οπως θα ηταν σε μια προσοψη!!!
Αν θες μπορω να σου βγαλω φωτο τα βηματα ενα ενα και να το καταλαβεις.. οχι σημερα ομως!!!!
Αυριο θα σου στειλω που μπορεις να βρεις και πορτακια και προσοψεις!

Το κοστος ειναι τραγικα μικροτερο αν τις φτιαξεις μονος σου!!!

----------


## ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ

Θα περιμενω.Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## panaisompatsos

@Χαράλαμπος
Φίλε γεια και συγνώμη που άργησα μα τώρα είδα το μήν σου.
Η προσόψεις μοι στοιχίσανε 10 ευρώ η μιά απο κάποιο φίλο αλλά η λιανική τους τιμή, αυτή που τα πουλάει δλδ είναι 12.
Τα δίσκάκια 5 ευρώ.
Συνολικά έδωσα 60 ευρώ περίπου για όλα.

----------


## akoylini

Παναγιωτη καθολα αψογη η κατασκευη σου,ειμαι πολυ υπερ των 3ων κλειστων πλευρων,ειδικα οταν η εκτροφη ειναι 'μπαλκονατι',σχετικα με τα ταψακια αυτο που ειχα εγω και χωρις σχαρες ηταν αυτα τα πελλετς για της γατες,εκτος οτι κραταει επιτοπου την υγρασια και μυρωδια,καθε φορα στο καθαρισμα απλα μαζευεις τα βρωμικα που ως συνηθως ειναι κατω απο τις πατιθρες.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Έχεις δίκαιο φίλε, στη μεγάλη κλούβα που έχω φτιάξει έχω βάλει χοντρή άμμο, αυτή που βάζουνε για τις γάτες, δέν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε αυτά γιατι έχουν χώρισμα στις γωνιές και δε θα μένει μέσα.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος96

πολυ ωρεα η κατασκευη σου φιλε 
ποσο σου κοστισε να την φτιαξης?? θελω και εγω να φτιαξω μια ειδια 

φιλικα

----------


## panaisompatsos

Τη βιβλιοθήκη την βρήκα έτοιμη  αλλά για αγορά βάλε καμιά εκατοσταρια και ευρωπουλάκια , ανάλογα με τις διαστάσεις.Τα υπόλοιπα μου τα έκανε επαγγελματίας και κόστισαν ένα εξηντάρι περίπου.Με τα παρελκόμενα, ποτίστρες, ταίστρες, πατήθρες , άμμο υγείας κλπ,κλπ, κλπ σύνολο ένα διακοσάρι.Σε κάλυψα??

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

> 


πολυ ωραιο μπραβο σου!!

----------


## vag21

ωραια κατασκευη.δεν πιανει πολυ χωρο και τα παντα ειναι τακτοποιημενα.πολυ καλη δουλεια,μπραβο!

----------


## panos70

πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου φιλε,μου αρεσε που ειναι ολα συμαζεμενα μπραβο σου

----------

